# Java Applet lokal ausführen



## 123arne (3. April 2007)

Mal eher eine allgemeine Frage, hoffe ich bekomme trotzdem eine Antwort.
Kann man ein Java-Applet, das sonst auf einem auf einem Server läuft auf einem Rechner lokal installieren, ohne bestehende Internetverbindung.
Wir möchten das Applet auf cd weitergeben und installieren. 

Danke Arne


----------



## Develman (3. April 2007)

Hi Arne,
sollte doch kein Problem sein, da du es ja einfach in eine HTML-Seite einbinden kannst und es in jedem Browser mit einer JRE laufen lassen kannst! Außer es braucht die Verbindung zu einem bestimmten Server, da ich glaube dann die Applet-Policy dies verbietet.

Gruß
BlackMagician


----------



## 123arne (4. April 2007)

Das ist ja gerade das Problem. Die Browser sind so eingestellt, dass jegliche Ausführung von Skript, Applet etc. verboten ist. Daran kann auch nichts geändert werden. Nur dieses eine Applet soll deshalb ohne Internet installiert werden. 
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Develman (4. April 2007)

Hallo Arne,

es gibt die Möglichkeit Applets per appletviewer.exe zu starten, dieser ist aber, so weit ich weiß, nicht im JRE, sondern nur im JDK (im bin-Verzeichnis) enthalten! 

Gruß
BlackMagician


----------



## Anime-Otaku (4. April 2007)

Applets sind im Prinzip nur eine vereinfachte Form von graphischer Java Oberfläch mit ein paar Spezialitäten. Deshalb sollte es relativ einfach sein, eins zu einem eigenständigen Programm zu konvertieren.

Achja....Applets werden immer auf dem Client ausgeführt, auch wenn sie vom Server geladen werden.. Deshalb ist es nicht immer gerne gesehen, weil sich damit einiges an Schabernack machen lässt.


----------



## 123arne (4. April 2007)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> Deshalb sollte es relativ einfach sein, eins zu einem eigenständigen Programm zu konvertieren.


relativ einfach ist ja relativ. Lässt sich das mit Eclipse bewerkstelligen und ist es ein großer zeitlicher Aufwand? Was würde das als Dienstleistung kosten?
Das Applet führt auf dem server etliche funktionen aus. 
Es gibt doch Java Web Start. Ist das noch eine Alternative?

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Develman (4. April 2007)

Aber JavaWebStart wird doch dazu verwendet um Java-Applikationen zu starten und nicht Java-Applets, oder seh ich das falsch?
Applet zu Applikation sollte bezgl. der GUI-Sachen eigentlich kein großer Aufwand bedeuten, da ja in einem Applet wie in Applikationen ähnliche Container, Elemente, etc. verwendet werden und der Rest sollte ja unabhängig von der Oberfläche ablaufen!

Gruß
BlackMagician


----------



## 123arne (4. April 2007)

BlackMagician hat gesagt.:


> Aber JavaWebStart wird doch dazu verwendet um Java-Applikationen zu starten und nicht Java-Applets, oder seh ich das falsch?


Mag sein, so genau kenne ich es nicht.


> Applet zu Applikation sollte bezgl. der GUI-Sachen eigentlich kein großer Aufwand bedeuten, da ja in einem Applet wie in Applikationen ähnliche Container, Elemente, etc. verwendet werden und der Rest sollte ja unabhängig von der Oberfläche ablaufen!


Ist es für einen Java-Anfänger mit etwas Einarbeitung machbar? Bisher habe ich eher mit C# gearbeitet?

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Develman (4. April 2007)

Allzu schwer ist es nicht, da beide recht ähnliche Komponenten nutzen!
Als Beispiel schau dir mla folgendes an, da wird kurz eine solche Konvertierung erklärt.

http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/java-0305.html

Gruß
Black


----------

